# PICKING A VIDEO PROJECTOR - FOR DIFFERENT SCENES by Jon Hyers



## jonhyers (May 28, 2010)

Hello Folks:

As you may know, Video Projection Illusions are growing in popularity, because it's so easy to do. Since I never really know "who remembers what"….FYI: I released a highly detailed How To series, Projected Reality. Volume 3 I began giving away for free in a number of situations, and so therefore I decided to Give Free this new video "chunk", which was going to be part of Projected Reality 4. Because of Youtube, and the BILLIONS of people who spend their time making Free Tutorials, myself and countless other's SKILLS have been devalued by the giving away-ness of the Internet - so I decided to provide this information on Video Projectors, so as you yourself, move into doing Projection Effects - you have a better…..'REALITY CHECK'…. on what you can expect to do with "which" projector. 

Here is some Info for you to read, and be sure to check out the 27 minute video. Picking Projectors: Oh, I don't sell any in case someone is going to say I'm marketing. I'm not…..

The video was actually filmed in 2012, and has pieces taken from Projected Reality 3 which discuss a couple projectors that were released between 2011 and 2012. You will note that many of the projectors I show are 10 years old or more - and there is an Emphasis on Used Projectors. This video does not quite make it into HD Projectors, which are mostly going to be NEW at this time, and are more expensive. I did buy a $1300 dollar HP Optoma that is HD, and WOW WOW WOW is that ever incredible from a Blueray. True Virtual Reality. But not much is said about HD projection, because even though HD was released in 1998, I have yet to sell a Blueray cause "nobody wants them", the reason for that is the huge amount of cheap cheap and garbagely cheap NON HD, projectors available. HD cannot take off, because 90% of the Manufacturers are working BACKWARDS in specs, not forward. It's common to see a Brand new 2015 Projector with a 240 x 320 image chips. Most used commercials units are going to be 600 x 800 - 720 x 1200. So be aware of this if you buy cheap. A Used Sony can often be better than a new "What the heck was that name///Brand projector". 

I ALWAYS spend 2 months on any major video I release, this one is no exception. I, Jon Hyers, am the instructor, and I was filmed in our TV Studio on a Green Screen, allowing me to spice-up the background, with any images i chose, and update them. So behind me are a bunch of different scenes - Virtual Rooms and such. Some are from my Harry Murdoch Feature film, and others are from 2014 and 2015. So you can get a few ideas of what my work looks like. I'm not sure you necessarily want to watch this all straight. But check out out before you buy a projector. 

This video is going to be part of a New Website I am doing, which is planned to be FREE tutorials I have made. And some of my older "decommissioned" How to videos, such as my 2000 release, Virtual Realities, which is TV based and therefore mostly OLD AGE information. I will post info on that site, when I get it up. It's also planned to offer Free Download samples [watermarked, short, and unusable] but certainly testable for anyone who wants to 1. Try and see if they can Manage the process of Internet - Download - To Flash Drive - to successful playback and 2. Just wants to see if a certain classification of effect, will work in Your desired Scene. Look for that announcement in August, and check out this video.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your video Jon.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Great info Jon! I subscribed to your youtube account.Thanks!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Jon! Great video. Look forward to your new website. Keep us posted and don't be a stranger on here!


----------



## Tx_pumpkin_king (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks this has helped a lot I have been very hesitant about doing video projection but its less foggy


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't be intimidated. Start with something simple like singing pumpkins or Mr. Chickens animated tombstone. Your guests will be amazed and it takes your haunt to another level! I run both of these projections and I stand on the sidewalk at Halloween. It's fun to hear the comments. One year I heard someone say, "I heard this guy works at Disney." That was the greatest compliment I could have ever gotten!



Tx_pumpkin_king said:


> Thanks this has helped a lot I have been very hesitant about doing video projection but its less foggy


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Aug 14, 2015)

I've wanted to do this for a while and already found some good used projectors on ebay with your help. Thanks!


----------

